# Anyone use squirrel calls?



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

Squirrel season in my area starts on 8/27. The other day while buying some shells (has to be steel shot on the WMA) I noticed several different squirrel calls. Has/does anyone here use them? Are they worth the money or a waste of time?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've used Distress Call beating a Limb on the ground with Great success.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've used the one where you make a loud kissing noise with your lips by pressing them into the fold between the base of your thumb and hand. Real easy, and it works.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

They will work, but not all the time. I used a bellow call for years with very good success and have puckered my lips real tight and sucked air in, making a high pitched noise as if a rodent is in trouble. 

The best way I've learned to use the bellow call is to make the squirrels think everything is clear of danger. When squirrels see you coming through the woods they will hit the tree hole or hide on the other side of a limb or the tree trunk. What I usually do is set down nearby the tree and remain real quit for about 6 or 7 minutes. Then I'll bark the bellow call with a 1..2 strike, then a quick 1 2 3 strike against the bellow. This will usually make the squirrel curious enough to expose his head for a head shot. Young grey squirrels may come busting out of cover and think everythings clear now.

You can also do the same thing with the puckered lip system. When you see a squirrel hit a tree hole or hide up high in the branches somewhere. Sit there real quite for 6 to 8 minutes and then pucker up real tight and suck air in making several short squealing sounds. The squirrel will think something is being attacked on the ground and it will get curious enough to come out to look and see what's going on. But have your gun ready cause they might not stay very long.


----------



## ahowes (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to do the kiss/squeal as described above, and still do when I forget my new call. I bought it last year because I read about it on the internet. It is the one that looks like two bottlecaps soldered together and on a lanyard. I don't use it while squirrels are cutting or moving about on their own. I use it late in the morning when they are lounging around and difficult to spot.

So, my strategy for morning hunts has become - hunt away from the house or away from the truck until the squirrels quit moving, then head back carrying a big green leafy limb to swat the ground with and squeal away. It's amazing how many squirrels will run out on a limb barking like crazy. Sometimes you can get a shot off from where you are, sometimes you have to let things calm down and then sneak up on them since you now know what tree they are in.

That is real fun with a flintlock. I get to test my longer distance skills and also empty the gun for sure so that I can clean it when I get home.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I have one of those two bottle caps calls on my coyote call lanyard. It will coax in a coyote or fox real close.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I just yell, "Here Squirrel...here squirrel!!!"


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

ahowes said:


> That is real fun with a flintlock. I get to test my longer distance skills and also empty the gun for sure so that I can clean it when I get home.


I was reading a article about muzzleloading for squirrels in one of my magazine prescription and this guy told of when loading up his 32 caliber he also puts in 20 grains of flour along with the powder, wad, and ball. That way his squirrel will be gutted, smoked, and floured. All ready to go straight into the skillet. 




Ed Norman said:


> I have one of those two bottle caps calls on my coyote call lanyard. It will coax in a coyote or fox real close.


I've also called in coyotes, raccoons, and gray fox while using my bellow squirrel call. And also with a fawn bleat call.



pheasantplucker said:


> I just yell, "Here Squirrel...here squirrel!!!"


I bet you only hunt at the city park, don't ya?


----------



## ahowes (Sep 1, 2011)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I was reading a article about muzzleloading for squirrels in one of my magazine prescription and this guy told of when loading up his 32 caliber he also puts in 20 grains of flour along with the powder, wad, and ball. That way his squirrel will be gutted, smoked, and floured. All ready to go straight into the skillet.


I've heard that the re-enactors with the cannons add flour for effect. I may have to try that on my squirrels 

I've had good luck with the squirrel call this year. I hunted quite a bit in the deep woods in the Hoosier National Forest and covered a lot of miles using the call when things were very slow. I could usually locate one using the call about every 100-150 yards. I'm sure it only worked on about 5% of the squirrels, but that is pretty good when 100% of them are in holes or stretched out on limbs with full bellies.


----------

